# GIK product info



## John N

Any info on these yet? Different sizes ? Short enough for speaker stands ? 

They look great!


----------



## bpape

Nothing specific yet. They should perform similarly to the Tri Trap. They're 16" square and not sure yet if they'll end up at 47 or 48" tall. They will sell individually but pricing is not yet fixed.

There are no plans at this point to have them as speaker stands but we could look into it. We have looked at making a version as a SUB stand.

Bryan


----------



## srckkmack

Where is the bass trap? You mean the speaker?


----------



## bpape

Yup - the pedestal with the ball on top of it...

Bryan


----------



## srckkmack

Oh, I see. I thought it was a speaker, but it is actually black on the sides. Looks nice. Please tell us more when you can.
-Steve


----------



## mike c

won't this be less effective as your tritraps/panels because it's not close to a wall?


----------



## Sonnie

Had me fooled... I thought those silver panels were some new thin-line acoustical invention. :sarcastic:


----------



## eugovector

Aren't the thin panels 703 FRK?


----------



## Bob_99

If I may ask on this thread, has anyone mounted the tritraps on the wall/ceiling corner and if so, how did you do it?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## bpape

Hi guys.

The pillars should be almost identical to the Tri Traps in performance. They'll go in corners just as easily and actually have more surface area. They're just set up like that for a purdy picture. The pillar is actually open on all sides and just cloth covered for the most benefit from any placement.

The panels on the walls are just the way the walls in that room were. They're nothing we did.

Tri Traps aren't designed to hang - sorry. We have had some people do it by just using L brackets to sit on and others at the top to hold it from pivoting. Not real pretty but it works.

Bryan


----------



## OvalNut

About a third of the way into the following thread, you'll find how I mounted some Tri-Traps up in the corners. I think you're looking more for how to do it horizontally, but this may help get ideas flowing:

Oval's Nutty Room Gets the Treatment from GIK Acoustics











Tim
:drive:


----------



## Bob_99

Tim,

Thanks for posting the picture and the link. I checked out your post and nice work on the setup. Your waterfall plot looks pretty good and I imagine it must sound very nice. And yes, I was thinking horizontally for mounting but I guess I'll just build the traps like I did for the front ceiling/wall corner of the room. It would be just my luck to have a tricorner fall off if I tried the velcro. I was hoping there was an easier way.

Bob

The tricorners really do look good.


----------



## srckkmack

Bryan,
What are the dimensions of this new product?
When do you expect to release it for sale?
Any consideration of a quarter-round design of varying radius?

No doubt the tri-traps are effective, but they are too large for my corners.

-Steve


----------



## bpape

Here are some additional pics in a different wood finish and a different cloth



















Bryan


----------



## bpape

Steve.

The new panels are 24x48x4.

The Pillars are 16x16x48.

The panels will be shipping January 1st. The Pillars should be soon after. Glenn and I are discussing running special pricing prior to the 1st as kind of a preorder. Will keep you posted.

Bryan


----------



## srckkmack

Bryan,
Any updates on the pillars?


----------



## bpape

The pillars are coming along. The should be ready in the next couple of weeks - hopefully sooner.

Bryan


----------



## RedMed427

What are the specs of the pillars? Are they bass traps or..??


----------



## John N

Post pics when you buy one:bigsmile:


----------



## mcallister

any other new designs in the works? Mainly asking becuase of the tri trap question earlier I really need a few to fill out wall/ceiling interactions at the front and back of my rooms but are easy to hang. I'm not very handy:doh:


----------



## bpape

Actually, there are a couple of new things but it will be a while. We're still working on them. As for hanging Tri Traps, I got an idea from a customer for something that I think will work quite well. I still need to talk with Glenn about it and see what we can do.

Bryan


----------



## mcallister

Good news. Let me know details on the tri trap hanging when you can. Just ordered two more 244's from Glenn today. 7 new panels this month:bigsmile:


----------



## darwin

bpape said:


> The panels will be shipping January 1st. The Pillars should be soon after. Glenn and I are discussing running special pricing prior to the 1st as kind of a preorder. Will keep you posted.


Bryan,

Please keep us informed of the pre-order special for the pillars. My wife really likes them and I'm ready to order four of them in GOM black with cherry stain (to match my speakers) just to keep her happy. :bigsmile:


----------



## bpape

Lemme talk to Glenn. I'm hearing they should be available in the next 2 weeks. 

Any other interest in preorders? I might be able to twist his arm better if there was enough interest for a mini group by type of deal.

Bryan


----------



## mcallister

I may be interested in a pre order as well.


----------



## John N

pre order price ?
post order price?


----------



## srckkmack

I've been thinkin' about it.


----------



## bpape

OK. Here's the deal. The Pillars will likely retail at $299 each with GOM cloth standard and your choice of stain color. 

As a preorder/introductory price, we'll be selling them at $275 each. 

You can call the 800 number to do the preorder as it's not on our site yet. Mention that you're from Home Theater Shack.

Thanks for all of your support.

Bryan


----------



## omholt

I assume the pillars are not Helmholtz resonaters? More info on the web page on measurements and pictures that show how they really look with different frames and fabric would be nice.

Also another question: Is there a reason to hang the Tri-Traps? I would assume they work better as basstraps placed on the floor?


----------



## bpape

The Pillars are not Helmholz. They are broadband like the Tri Traps. We haven't sent the Pillars to the lab yet - we've just been slammed over the holidays and then with the new product introductions.

I think Glenn is going to have some more photos taken of some of the other color combinations though not sure if they'll be of pillars or 242 Elites.

The Tri Traps are not designed to be hung - but some people have done it with brackets. They were designed to be set on the floor and/or stacked on each other. 

Bryan


----------



## Glenn Kuras

Yea the plan is to take some more pictures as soon as we get few more of the piano finish for the elites and the stands. Big problem is we are getting a ton of orders with the piano black so keeping one around is a straggle in itself. Guess a good problem to have. :wits-end::sweat::jiggy:

Glenn


----------



## srckkmack

These pillars look really nice.
Are the pillars absorption equal to the Tri-Traps?
In other words, would I have balanced absorption if I put a pillar in a front corner and tri-trap in the other front corner? Or would your recommend both being the same?


----------



## bpape

Symmetry in the front is always important. We've not tested the Pillars yet officially but in theory, they should actually outperform the Tri Traps in the deep bass.

Bryan


----------



## bpape

Just another teaser....










The prototype for our new diffusor. Solid maple and stainable to match the Pillar and the 242 Elite


----------



## srckkmack

Looks nice.
How do you determine if you should be using absorption or diffusion?


----------



## bpape

That's what Glenn hires ME for :bigsmile:

In many rooms, it's usually a combination of both. It all depends on the room, the layout, the size of the room, the usage, etc. If you have something specific you're considering, I'd be happy to take a look. You can either PM me, or start a thread and we can do it in the forum for all to learn from.

Bryan


----------



## darwin

Very nice! Is there any chance that these can be offered in the raw for those folks who would like to do their own finishing?


----------



## DVDIT

OvalNut said:


> About a third of the way into the following thread, you'll find how I mounted some Tri-Traps up in the corners. I think you're looking more for how to do it horizontally, but this may help get ideas flowing:
> 
> Oval's Nutty Room Gets the Treatment from GIK Acoustics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> :drive:


Why mount the Tri-Traps ? Any benefit vs. leaving them on the floor?


----------



## OvalNut

In that example, I mounted it up because the corner below it, which you can't see in that picture, is dominated by a cold air return that the Tri-Trap would have covered up, and the TV sits in that corner. So, mounting the Tr-Trap up gave me as much corner coverage as possible there. Also, elsewhere in that thread you'll see where I mounted another Tri-Trap up over a counter in a corner.

There is a third Tri-Trap in a rear corner that is actually on the ground. :bigsmile:

... Just trying to get as much corner coverage as possible in the room based on the layout of the speakers/components. 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## DVDIT

Thanks Tim. 
I am about to order two Tri-Traps and two 244 bass traps to address some of the overpowering bass response and to improve the overall sound quality in my HT room. I am going to put the Tri-traps in the front corner behind the front speakers. As for the 244 bass traps, I am not sure if I should put them on the floor behind my equipment rack and which is below the front projection screen or if I should hang them on the back wall. If I hang them on the back wall, then I have to move my surround back dipole speakers from their current position 60" off from the floor to 72" off the floor. Even then I can only get the 244s 24" from the floor and in this case the couch would cover part of the 244s. If I could put the 244 on the floor and behind the couch, then I can add two more 244s without having any issue with my other half. I am just not sure if the performance would be hindered if I place them on the floor. So which route should I go? Two Tri-traps in the front corner and 244s on the front, on the floor behind the equipment rack and two more 244s against the back wall, again on the floor OR two tri-traps in the front corner and two 244s on the back wall 24" from the floor? Which would yield a better coverage/performance? Thanks.


----------



## bpape

I'd go with them on the back wall. Having them on the front will help with surround reflections in general but puts all your bass control in one place. Having a pair in back and up a bit, helps with nulls off the back wall, kills slap opposite the screen, and spreads bass control around a bit to be more effective in general. 

In addition, surrounds should be up higher unless you primarily do surround music listening - then they'd be lower. If it's primarily HT, then 72-78" off the floor to the speakers' acoustical center is the proper mounting height.

Bryan


----------



## DVDIT

bpape said:


> I'd go with them on the back wall. Having them on the front will help with surround reflections in general but puts all your bass control in one place. Having a pair in back and up a bit, helps with nulls off the back wall, kills slap opposite the screen, and spreads bass control around a bit to be more effective in general.
> 
> In addition, surrounds should be up higher unless you primarily do surround music listening - then they'd be lower. If it's primarily HT, then 72-78" off the floor to the speakers' acoustical center is the proper mounting height.
> 
> Bryan


You're the man! I am going to go with your suggestion. The 72-78" off the floor, is it from the floor to bottom of speakers or top of the speaker?


----------



## bpape

Sorry - not getting all my notifications for some reason. 

Distance is to the acoustic center of the speakers.

Bryan


----------



## bpape

OK - a new update. The latest product from GIK - the Table Trap



















We're investigating different sizes but we're starting with something small that will easily fit in most situations - potentially even in between 2 recliners. Solid chunk style absorbtion open on all 4 sides just like the Pillar.

Retail is $399. Introductory price is $299. 

Bryan


----------



## omholt

Where must the Table Trap ble placed for good absorbation? I assume you can't place it anywhere and expect a great result.


----------



## bpape

Well, corners are generally the most efficient since they're at the end of all 3 dimensions. However, in cases where your seating is back in the room, you're still at the end of the height and length - and likely at 1/2 of the width so you'll get the harmonics of that dimension. 

From a decay time standpoint, it'll work pretty much anywhere and having it away from a boundary allows 3 or 4 sides to be exposed for additional efficiency.

Bryan


----------



## pranab.beriya

Hey can u suggest me the best & cheapest way to reduce the sound from going to the above flat, below flat and the next flat in my same floor....


----------



## bpape

That really needs to be in a different thread. I'll be happy to help you but I'll need a lot more information.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

Bryan,

Could you please tell me the best way to hang a GIK 242 from the ceiling?


----------



## bpape

Welcome to the forum Corey.

Use another pair of eyes and another length of wire just like what came with them. Don't leave a lot of slack. In the ceiling, use a pair of plant hooks.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

Thanks Bryan.


----------



## ninja12

Bryan, I have a couple of questions for you. I have 4 242s on one wall. Across from that wall, 18ft, I have two Wooden French Doors. The first reflection is on the second door. So, I have a 242, that is mounted on a stand, that sits in front of the second door. Beside the 242, that's in front of the Wooden French Door, I have a movie case that holds my movies. I was wondering if I should move the movie case and put a 242 in its' spot? I am second guessing myself because I have a 242 on the parallel wall across from the movie case. My second question is that I have a wall that's about at least 13ft behind my listening position. Do I need to put an absorber on that wall or is the distance great enough that any reflections will not be that great?


----------



## bpape

If the 242's are between you and the speakers, then yes, that's a good idea to move things to maintain some symmetry.

In the rear, it all depends on the situation. Most of the time in the rear, we're more trying to damp bass coming off the back and causing cancellations.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

Ok, since I only have one 242 panel left over, I can either place it on the back wall, which is 13ft behind me, or I can place it beside the 242 that's on the stand in front of the French Door. It sounds like, based on what you said, I should place it beside the 242 that's on the stand since it will be between me and the front speaker.


----------



## bpape

That's probably the best way to go.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

Ok. Do you think I should just leave the back wall bare or do you think it will be better served with 2 244s to help with absorbing some bass. BTW, I do have a Monster bass trap in the rear. Do you think that should be sufficient?


----------



## bpape

If you have one Monster in the back and want to add something, I'd just add another Monster. Less money and better performance than 2 244's

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

Ok. Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. The GIK Acoustic Panels that I have installed has made a big difference in my room. The Tri Traps that I have installed in the front corners has definitely made the bass tighter and cleaner. Once again, thank you.


----------



## ninja12

Does anyone know how much space should be between each 242 hanging on the wall?


----------



## bpape

Depends on where your reflections fall. Map out all your points and hang them to give the best coverage. Just remember, you have 1 point on each wall for each seat from each speaker. 3 speakers, 6 seats, 18 points on each wall.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

bpape said:


> Depends on where your reflections fall. Map out all your points and hang them to give the best coverage. Just remember, you have 1 point on each wall for each seat from each speaker. 3 speakers, 6 seats, 18 points on each wall.
> 
> Bryan


Got it. One other question. How high from the floor do you hang the 242s? Is the bottom of the panel 2 or 3 feet from the floor or what?


----------



## Doctor X

Ninja, please give me your impressions of the tri-traps. Was the difference huge when you installed them ? How many did you get ? Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## bpape

ninja12 said:


> Got it. One other question. How high from the floor do you hang the 242s? Is the bottom of the panel 2 or 3 feet from the floor or what?


Kinda depends on the room height. Usually, we start them 2' from the floor which gives good coverage of ear level and also is centered vertically in a standard 8' high room. If the room is 9' and you want to bump them up a little, that's fine. I wouldn't go much higher than maybe 32" or we start getting close to ear level.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12

Vaughan100 said:


> Ninja, please give me your impressions of the tri-traps. Was the difference huge when you installed them ? How many did you get ? Thanks.
> 
> Regards,


I got 2 tri traps, and I placed them in the front corners. My overall sound has really improved. The bass is tighter and cleaner. The bass is more into the room now than in the corners.


----------



## thewire

Just finished installing my GIK 244 traps on the back wall center. It is a long exposure shot and the room isn't quite done with some construction still going on.


----------



## ninja12

I was wondering if anyone use spacers with their acoustic panels(242, 244, and Monster Trap) so that they are not flush mounted against the wall? If you do, do you notice an improvement? Also, what is good to use for a spacer?


----------



## eugovector

I just use some small blocks of painted the color of my wall. I hang my traps with a thick french cleat, but you can also hang it picture frame style, and just use the blocks for spacers.


----------



## bpape

You can if you want but it's really not necessary. We have a gap already built into the panels to extend their effectiveness down lower without having to jury rig a spacer.

Bryan


----------



## omholt

Does the Table Trap perform equally to the Tri-Traps and the Pillars?

I'm looking for bass trapping, but don't want more absorbing of the highs. I'm sitting quite close to a wall and considering placing a Table Trap next to couch. But will it absorb much in the midrange and treble as well as in the bass area?

Also, what colors are those you have pictures of on the website. Are both using a cherry frame with Guilford black (408) fabric?


----------



## bpape

Table traps tune to avoid a lot of mid and highs - but not as much as the Tri Traps

Bryan


----------



## omholt

bpape said:


> Table traps tune to avoid a lot of mid and highs - but not as much as the Tri Traps
> 
> Bryan


Not sure if I understood that. Would appreciate if you could tell a bit more of how the Table traps perform. I've understood that the Pillars perform almost equally to Tri-Traps, but haven't heard anything about these nice tables.


----------



## bpape

We've not had the official testing completed but from unofficial testing that we've done...

The Pillars will actually perform better than the Tri Traps down in the very deep bass.

The Table Trap is going to perform basically like 1/3 of a pillar. Coefficients will be very similar - it's just a smaller piece with less surface area.

Bryan


----------



## srckkmack

What are the dimensions of the table trap?


----------



## bpape

Top os 22x13 1/2". 24" Height.

Bryan


----------

